# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Бочки пластмассовые

## Sanda

Продам бочки пластмассовые на 120л, сверху большая крышка, которая закрывается герметично железным хомутом. Цена 100грн 0675564773 Витя
Вложение 7519889Вложение 7519890
---------- Сообщение добавлено  08.01.2014 в 18:39 ----------

----------


## Sanda

Есть 4шт

----------


## TheGreed

Интересует, цену укажите

----------


## Sanda

100грн за штуку

----------


## Sanda

осталось 2шт

----------


## Sanda

Есть 3 бочки на 120л- 100грн и 2 бочки на 200л- 150грн

----------


## EugeneA

Что хранилось в бочках

----------


## Sanda

Какой-то смачиватель типа мыла ( не активный), для кожевенного производства

----------


## Sanda

Есть 4шт 120л по 100грн

----------


## Sanda

Осталось 3шт

----------


## Sanda

осталось 2шт по 120л. На Черемушки могу привезти

----------


## Sanda

продам

----------


## Tatya_na

а бочки на 200л еще есть?

----------


## Sanda

На 200л пока нет

----------


## Primus86

как будут на 200 и больше маякните

----------


## TheGreed

и мне на 200 нужны

----------


## Sanda

Есть 3шт на 200-220л цена 150грн за штуку

----------


## Sanda

Есть бочки пластмассовые на 150л с большой крышкой под хомут 130грн, канистры пластмассовые герметичные 60л с двумя горловинами (где-то 10см под насос) и двумя ручками 60грн

----------


## Sanda

Есть пластмассовые бочки на 200л, но не с хомутом, а цельные с маленькой горловиной 150грн

---------- Сообщение добавлено  01.07.2014 в 15:01 ----------

Еще появились бочки с большой крышкой и хомутом
150л-150грн
200л-170грн

----------


## Sanda

Есть в наличии пластмассовые бочки на 227л цельные с двумя маленькими горловинами 160грн, на 120л с большой крышкой и хомутом 120грн

---------- Сообщение добавлено  14.07.2014 в 21:07 ----------

Добавились на 150л с большой крышкой под хомут 150грн

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

В наличии пищевые бочки на 120л, 150л и 1000л

----------


## Валера49

Есть еще бочки 40 - 60л?

----------


## Sanda

> Есть еще бочки 40 - 60л?


 Таких нет, они у меня очень редко бывают

----------


## Sanda

В наличии бочки на 120л, 150л и 227л. Вся тара пищевая

----------


## Тралец

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста есть ли в наличии бочка на 227 л. с открытой горловиной, пищевая. Спасибо.

----------


## shumka

Доброго времени суток!!!
А есть бочонки пластиковые на 10-30л??

----------


## Sanda

> Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста есть ли в наличии бочка на 227 л. с открытой горловиной, пищевая. Спасибо.


 Здравствуйте, с большой горловиной есть бочки только на 150л

---------- Сообщение добавлено  04.09.2020 в 17:57 ----------




> Доброго времени суток!!!
> А есть бочонки пластиковые на 10-30л??


 Здравствуйте, таких у меня нет

----------


## Sanda

так же есть пищевые еврокубы. (бочки на 1000л)

----------


## Тралец

[QUOTE=Sanda;75104988]Здравствуйте, с большой горловиной есть бочки только на 150л[COLOR="Silver"]

 Здравствуйте. Сколько стоит? Спасибо.

----------


## ТАЙЛЕР

Интересует бюджетный вариант бочки , под хранение остатков песка ,предложите бочку ?

----------


## Sanda

[QUOTE=Тралец;75147085]


> Здравствуйте, с большой горловиной есть бочки только на 150л[COLOR="Silver"]
> 
>  Здравствуйте. Сколько стоит? Спасибо.


 На 150л с большой горловиной стоит 400грн

---------- Сообщение добавлено  16.09.2020 в 22:52 ----------




> Интересует бюджетный вариант бочки , под хранение остатков песка ,предложите бочку ?


 Для песка не предложу ничего. У меня только пищевая тара

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  23.12.2020 в 20:02 ----------

ап

----------


## Sanda

Появилась одна на 227л из-под уксуса 500грн. Пищевая

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## АЛЁНА13

пищевые еврокубы. (бочки на 1000л) подскажите  наличие и цену

----------


## Sanda

> пищевые еврокубы. (бочки на 1000л) подскажите  наличие и цену


 Здравствуйте, еврокубы закончились. Думаю на следующей неделе завезу. Цена 2400грн из под уксуса, пищевые, помытые

----------


## Sanda

Все в наличии. Кубы тоже есть

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

Есть в наличии бочки на 120л и 150л и еврокубы (бочки на 1000л)

----------


## Sanda

Есть в наличии бочки на 120л и 150л

---------- Сообщение добавлено  16.04.2021 в 16:37 ----------

В наличии бочки на 120л и 150л. Так же есть одна на 30л за 100грн

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## bereska36

еврокубы (бочки на 1000л) какая цена сейчас?

----------


## сникерс

какая цена на бочки 120 и 150 литров?

----------


## Sanda

> какая цена на бочки 120 и 150 литров?


 120л -350грн и 150л - 400грн

----------


## Sanda

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  28.05.2021 в 19:41 ----------

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

Есть бочки на 120л, 150л и куб на 1000л. Вся тара пищевая. Хорошего качества

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

Есть бочки на 120л и 150л. Так же есть еврокуб

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Imruls

что почем?

----------


## Sanda

> что почем?


 120л с большой крышкой и хомутом 350грн (из-под жира)
150л с большой крышкой и хомутом 400грн (из-под жира)
227л цельная с двумя пробками 500грн (из-под уксуса)
1000л еврокуб 2400грн (из-под уксуса)

----------


## Imruls

> 120л с большой крышкой и хомутом 350грн (из-под жира)
> 150л с большой крышкой и хомутом 400грн (из-под жира)
> 227л цельная с двумя пробками 500грн (из-под уксуса)
> 1000л еврокуб 2400грн (из-под уксуса)


 спасибо, они вымытые? и район обитания?

----------


## Sanda

Да, вымыты. Можно забрать или с Новомосковской (район Еврейского кладбища. Это выезд с города на Киев) или с Космонавтов 4. Если вам нужно между двумя этими точками, то могу закинуть

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Wondergod

Приветствую! Что сейчас по наличию и цене?

----------


## Sanda

Здрасте, цены старые. В наличии бочки с большой крышкой и хомутом на 120л и 150л из-под жира, цена 350грн и 400грн. Из-под уксуса бочки на 227л цельные с двумя пробками (спиртовые) 500грн. Еврокубы из-под уксуса 3000грн. Вся тара пищевая. Без торга

----------


## Sanda

Появились в продаже бочки на 120л с большой крышкой и хомутом за 400грн, на 150л с большой крышкой и хомутом за 500грн

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------


## Sanda

В наличии есть один еврокуб (бочка на 1000л) из-под уксуса, пищевой цена 4200грн

----------


## Sanda

Появились еврокубы по 4200грн

----------


## Snake2004

Бочки с большой крышкой и хомутом есть в наличии?

----------


## Sanda

В четверг будут
150л - 650грн
120л - 500грн

----------


## Sanda

150л - 650грн
120л - 500грн

----------


## Sanda

150л - 650грн
120л - 500грн

----------


## Sanda

150л - 650грн
120л - 500грн

----------


## Sanda

150л - 650грн
120л - 500грн

----------


## Sanda

Теперь
120л- 550грн
150л- 700грн

----------


## Sanda

ап

----------

